# Some Bandsaw boxes I made for my Nieces this last Christmas.



## Josh Hobdey (Mar 23, 2016)

I made my little nieces all bandsaw boxes this last Christmas and made my sister one. I tried to make my sisters the new hipster cheek whatever type style. LOL. 

My sister's is the 3 drawer one if you couldn't guess.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Patrude (Mar 23, 2016)

These are fantastic, nicely done. Beautiful wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 23, 2016)

Cool looking band sawn boxes and nice wood. I bet they really liked them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba (Mar 23, 2016)

Those are awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 23, 2016)

Very nice! I mean to try building some of these at some point... Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 24, 2016)

Those are beauties to behold! I've not made anything like that -- difficult? How did your nieces react when they saw them? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rockb (Mar 24, 2016)

Very cool....thanks for sharing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 24, 2016)

Cool...very cool. One of these days I'll get around to trying to make one....
nicely done sir...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 24, 2016)

Very nice boxes

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Josh Hobdey (Mar 24, 2016)

@Nature Man You should give it a go. They are actually pretty easy.


----------

